# Have any of you read this book?



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

I am looking for a book for my kids (ages 4 and 9) about the loss of their sister and wondered if anyone had this book or has read it?
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=2JOA1DY3T2PL2

If the link doesn't work the book is called "We Were Gonna Have a Baby, But We Had an Angel Instead"

Just wondering if it is worth the $$ although the reviews sound pretty good. Thanks!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I have not read the book, but I have heard good things about it.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

We have this book.
My kids were 3 & 5 when their baby sister died. They really liked the book. I cried every time I read ti to them...but they really liked it.

HTH


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

We have it. Someone gave it as a gift for my DD after we lost our second child. It is a good book, but just FYI it refers to the dead child as an angel. I know it is common to do this, but we are not a religious family, and it caused my DD to ask a lot of questions that I did not want to deal with. We put it away in favor of other more secular books, but it is a good book, so if the religious aspect does not bother you, I think it is worth it.


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

Grace died when Katie was 4.5 and it really helped her. Like others, it was so hard for me to read to her, but it was good. There is also a coloring book I got from A Place To Remember called My Forever Sister. The main character is a bunny who loses her baby sister when she got very sick and died right after she was born. Although Grace was stillborn, Katie very much related to this book and lots of things it talked about like how she didn't like it when mommy and daddy were sad. It was the book that made her realize that she is a sister and that she has a sister even though Grace isn't here with us, which made her feel really good.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coleslaw*
My Forever Sister. The main character is a bunny who loses her baby sister when she got very sick and died right after she was born.

Thanks for sharing this Keri!!! I have to go check it out.
I have a box of the books that I thought were helpful for us as a family....and I think I need to add this one you just mentioned. Of course I really hope that I don't have to pass this box onto another family...chances are, I will. At least it will have some really good ones in there.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I just remembered another childrens book. It is pretty new & written by a woman on a infant loss board I am on. It is called, I Am Still A Sister.

Again I have not read it but it seems appropriate. If anyone has read it, can you comment on it???


----------



## Patti Ann (Dec 2, 2001)

We got this book from the wonderful mamas on the running thread here at MDC. My kids have enjoyed it. The 3 year old especially. She likes to have it read for her over and over and points out the angel on each page. As long as you are fine with the angel aspect I think it is a good book.

Another book we got from a friend for my 8 year old was When Something Terrible Happens-Children Can Learn to Cope With Grief. It is written by Marge Heegaard and is meant to be illustrated by children ages 6-12. It has writing at the top of the page and prompts the child to draw a picture. Expressing feelings through art.

HTH

Patti


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patti Ann*
Another book we got from a friend for my 8 year old was When Something Terrible Happens-Children Can Learn to Cope With Grief. It is written by Marge Heegaard and is meant to be illustrated by children ages 6-12. It has writing at the top of the page and prompts the child to draw a picture. Expressing feelings through art.

This sounds like it would be good for my 9yr old dd -- she hasn't really expressed much about losing her sister and this might be a good outlet for her to get her feelings out and for us to know how/what she is thinking and feeling.


----------



## kristi (Nov 22, 2001)

Where's Jess? and When Dinosaurs Die worked better for us (my son was 3 1/2). Dinosaurs talks about all kinds of deaths (accidental, old age, of animals, etc.) and also addresses different people's beliefs about what happens after death.

Kristi


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

We have the "we were going to have a baby but had an angel instead" book. I like it, but it's rather blunt. My son's 23 months old and I'm not quite sure he's ready for that though (I mean, it's honest, and by blunt I mean it talks about how happy they are to have a baby and you turn the page and immediately it says "the baby died". So, you have to be prepared that there's no buildup to it... And it is *really* hard to read the last page when the kid is talking about having an angel, but says it would have been more fun to have a baby. That is a really hard page to read out loud...)

I do like it though, even though I'm Catholic and we don't believe that people can become angels. But we use that term anyhow, so it works.


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristi*
Where's Jess? and When Dinosaurs Die worked better for us (my son was 3 1/2). Dinosaurs talks about all kinds of deaths (accidental, old age, of animals, etc.) and also addresses different people's beliefs about what happens after death.

Kristi

I really like Where's Jess and When Dinosaurs Die. Another really good one is Lifetimes.


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

This one was good for my son when he was 3, he`s now 5 and still likes to hear it. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...glance&s=books

Its written by a 5 year old boy, his mom wrote what he asked about his sister`s death. I was also a child who lost her baby sister and I wish I had this book when I was a kid. Its right at their level, goofy at times and super sad too.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

We were given a copy of the book mentioned in the OP in a care package from the loving mamas here on MDC. It's very age appropriate for my 3 yr. old and it's made it easier explaining it to him.


----------

